
Show HN: A CLI task runner defined by a markdown file - snake_case
https://github.com/jakedeichert/mask
======
snake_case
Hey! So this tool is something that I've wanted to build for a while now and
it was a good opportunity to improve my Rust skills. It's inspired by a few
other tools such as just [1] and maid [2]. The readme's faq section has some
more background on why I wanted to build this.

To summarize mask, it's a cli tool that looks for a maskfile.md in the current
directory and parses it for commands. A maskfile.md is both a human-readable
document and a simple command definition format. Tasks can be defined in sh,
bash, zsh, fish, js, python, php, and ruby.

Though it's not at v1.0 yet, I've been using it daily in personal projects and
also as a global system utility for handy commands and automation tasks.

Happy to answer any questions!

[1]: [https://github.com/casey/just](https://github.com/casey/just)

[2]: [https://github.com/egoist/maid](https://github.com/egoist/maid)

